
SSH and terminal background - drinchev
http://www.drinchev.com/blog/ssh-and-terminal-background/
======
kiyanwang
Did something similar with iTerm changing both the background colour and
setting a badge which effectively visually watermarks my terminal session with
the host name of the machine I'm connected to.

[https://github.com/kiyanwang/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/ssh](https://github.com/kiyanwang/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/ssh)

~~~
drinchev
Having ssh in a wrapper was a no-go for me, since I have a lot (~50) of
servers configured in .ssh/config.

Also my autocomplete broke when I made it an alias, so that's why I was
looking for different solutions.

